# Collectable ?



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm sometimes vary curious about certain car values & trying to see which car in auction is the Standout or why is this getting this bid?

I'll start out with this AMC

very vice looking , but +$100?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/261192838597?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item number:261192838597


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

how much it's desired? availability? stupidity? big ol' can of worms...as with any collectible what the market will bear or bidding war...


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

I was watching this one too.It went for WAY more than that same car has went for in the past.Somebody wanted it pretty bad!


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Speaking from experience, this may be the scenario that played out. Two guys watching it, wanting it, throw ridiculous last second bids to make sure they get it not figuring they would actually have to pay their top bid. Bam- one of them just paid nearly triple for an AMC Matador. I recently did that with a red hood blue nose AFX Road Runner, typically sell $60-100 for a very nice example, really wanted it and willing to pay a bit extra to make sure I got it. Threw $150 at it as the auction closed as somebody else threw $150+ at it. I was shocked (and a bit relieved that the other guy didn't bid $145!) when I lost, that was about $50 more than the car generally goes for. Next day (weekday morning, much better time to buy than weekend evenings) I got an equally nice one for $66, same tactic. Its a crap shoot doing it that way, and not the smartest way to do it. On an auction ending Sunday evening you are going to pay TOP dollar generally and risk the above happening if you bid something ridiculous. Being patient is the way to go, but when two guys can't wait and do something crazy, thats what happens.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

You can't base the value on something by what it sells for on ebay. There are a lot of people out there with more money than brains.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

I would put it that you can't base the value of something based on the result of one auction on eBay, but if you average the auctions for an item it gives a pretty good indication of the value. Rarer items are tricky, that's where the more money than brains kicks in. But if you really want that Tomy Red Bull what are you gonna do? Not everybody can make it to a slot car show and if you can make it odds are the rare car you are looking for isn't gonna be there.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, it was FREE SHIPPING.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

sometimes you get pissed off also.

i overpaid for a car body just because every time one came up that was in good shape i would get sniped for 1$, this happened like 20 times, finally i just put a crazy price in just to get the stupid thing and feel satisfied.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A somewhat hard to find piece in nice shape and its Nascar. A buck-o-sumthin doesnt seem outlandish. Just slot-tarded.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

I dont know out you guys but while i was laid up i came across these bid and won.I wont disclose the price, but it was in the thousands did i get burned was it the morphine induced visions i thought i did great whats your take?I feel bad for the other suckers that didnt win theses.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

musta been the morphine to spend that much on the barbie end tables


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pizza spacers


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah I know, but that's what my daughter used them for...and her barbies were well furnished with them.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I bought one in like new condition about 20 years ago for $15


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

back to Slot Cars

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-FOUR...121089543511?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c317fcd57

Item number:121089543511

#7 a Tomy ?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

cwbam said:


> back to Slot Cars
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-FOUR...121089543511?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c317fcd57
> 
> ...


All 4 are Tomy AFX first releases from 1986.

-Paul


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Tjet Chargers
What's Super rare? what's common
What about this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-T-Je...380619497426?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item589eb09fd2


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

cwbam said:


> Tjet Chargers
> What's Super rare? what's common
> What about this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-T-Jet-Dodge-Charger-vintage-slot-car-red-with-black-trunk-stripes-and-top-/380619497426?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item589eb09fd2


 
Orange, Purple, Lime green, Lemon Yellow, Olive, Sea foam green....all good colors that bring big bucks, but I had the hardest time finding a standard yellow MIB.

BTW, the car pictured in the auction is a common color and despite what the seller states, has cut wheel wells! 


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

What's the big $$ bodies? 

the F40's ?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-HO-Sca...261219832479?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3cd1ea529f


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

cwbam said:


> What's the big $$ bodies?
> 
> the F40's ?
> 
> ...


It's the eyeball. Set only. That's gotta be it. :freak:

Or, it could be the white Porsche or yellow Mustang.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

pshoe64 said:


> All 4 are Tomy AFX first releases from 1986.
> 
> -Paul


Paul nailed it on this one. All first year Tomy 1986. The #7 Porsche, and the #2 Lola are a little hard to come by, but not extremely difficult. The two Indy cars are a bit more common.

I bid on these because I wanted the Lola, but I was out bid. The $107 winning bid was not too bad for all 4 of these, I just did not want to spend that much at that time, especially since I have all but the Lola.


----------

